# PC-Beratung



## febers (18. Februar 2014)

Erstmal Guten Tag zusammen.
Ich gehe schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken schwanger mein Gaming-Notebook gegen einen vernünftigen PC einzutauschen.
Da ich von der Hardware eigentlich keine Ahnung habe würde ich gerne euren fachmännischen Rat einholen, ob der von mir zusammengestellte PC
1. überhaupt sinnvolle und kompatible Komponenten enthält
2. hohen Grafikanforderungen genügt
3. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einigermaßen stimmig ist und
4. wesentliche Elemente von mir vergessen wurden.

Aber zunächst die Beantwortung der 8 goldenen Fragen:

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
Max. 2500 € für alles (also auch: Maus, Tastatur, Monitor s. 2.)

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)*
Jawohl: Maus, Tastatur, Monitor

*3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)*
Leider nüschts!

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Bitte Tutti Kompletti. Wäre schade, wenn meine zwei linken Hände die schönene Einzelteile in ihre Selbigen zerlegen würden.

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*
Nein, ist aber in der späteren Auflistung bereits aufgeführt.

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*
Ich spiele vorwiegend die Elder-Scrolls-Reihe, Gothic, The Witcher etc. Würde aber gerne auch zukünftige Spiele flussig bei höchstmöglicher Einstellung spielen.
Auch Office, Bild-, Audio- und Videobearbeitung nutze ich gelegentlich, aber sehr laienhaft, sprich: nur mit Freeware und für den privaten Gebrauch.

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*
Alles kann nichts muss. Ich habe davon Null Ahnung und bin für Beratung in diesem Bereich sehr empfänglich (und wohl auch angewiesen!).

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*
WLAN-fähig sollte er sein. Sound spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. Sollte aber jedemand einen Schnäppchentipp haben, dann immer her damit.
Ach ja: Im Gegensatz zum Laptopkauf meiner Freundin ist das Aussehen sekundär. 

Ich habe mich durch diverse Artikel und Forumsbeiträge gewühlt und bin schlussendlich auf folgende Zusammenstellung gekommen:

*Mainboard:* ASUS Z87-PRO (C2) 
*Prozessor:* Intel® Core™ i5-4670K 
*Prozessorlüfter:* be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti Phantom

Besonders hier habe ich mich schwer getan. Aus verschiedenen Artikeln habe ich gemeint herauszulesen, dass die GeForce GTX 780 Ti ziemlich gut ist. Jetzt gibt es verschiedene Hersteller und ich habe mich für die Phantom von Gainward entschieden, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie neben mehr Power als die Ausgangs-Variante auch noch vergleichsweise leise sein soll.

*Festplatte:* 
Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB 
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Carbide 200R 
*Blu-ray-Brenner:* LG BH16NS40 
*Monitor:* ASUS VE248H
*Tastatur:* Cherry eVolution STREAM XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard
*Maus:* GIGABYTE GM-M6800

Soweit meine Überlegungen. Ich hoffe nicht zu viele gravierende Fehler eingebaut zu haben. Bei Alternate erhalte ich diese Zusammenstellung inkl. Zusammenbau für knapp 2000€. Ist das angemessen?
Eine Frage noch zum Versandhandel. Wie steht ihr grundsätzlich zu Alternate bzw. welches sind eure Favoriten, wenn es um den Zusammenbau geht.
Achja. Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Professional.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

Das NT darf gerne 1. Nr. kleiner sein, bei der SSD eher die Crucial M500. Für CPU Kühler und Gehäuse den Fäustel nicht vergessen, das Gehäuse bietet 160mm und der Kühler ist 6mm höher. Beim RAM sollten 8 GB reichen wenn man nur Laienhaft sich mit Bild- und Videobearbeitung befasst.
 Alternate ist schon etwas teuer im Vergleich zu HWV oder Mindfactory


----------



## febers (18. Februar 2014)

Oh, guck mal einer an. Das hatte ich komplett übersehen! Und wenn ich ehrlich bin: immer noch!  Wo siehst du, dass das Gehäuse nur 160mm für den Kühler bietet.
Meinst du beim Netzteil eine Nummer kleiner in der Leistung oder in der Abmessung?


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Das P10 reicht mit 550W.

Dass das Gehäuse nur 160 mm Platz hat steht hier:
http://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide-series-200r-cc-9011023-ww-a848564.html


----------



## Panagianus (18. Februar 2014)

Also das geht günstiger und zukunftssicherer:
i7 4770k
sapphire r9 290 tri-x   alternativ: gtx 780 von msi oder palit
Be quiet e9 480w cm  alternativ: be quiet dark power p10 550w
msi g45 gaming 
16gb crucial ballistix ddr3 1600 / 8gb müssten auch reichen
be quiet dark rock pro 2
ein atx gehäuse deiner Wahl z.B. naxonia deep silence reihe
crucial m500 250gb alternativ: samsung evo 250gb
1tb /2tb seagate baracuda


----------



## TheHaferkeks (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn man beim ram und Netzteil "spart" (e9 450w)  wäre ein i7 - 4770k noch im Budget

:edit: pangasius war schneller


----------



## Panagianus (18. Februar 2014)

Ach und monitor einen asus mx 239h oder mx279h kannst auch einen bei ebay aus Korea bestellen, 2560p für nur 300 euro, die sind top


----------



## fschumann (18. Februar 2014)

Und der soll ankommen wenn man den aus Korea bestellt ?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2014)

So einen z.B. : Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay 

Die Händler sind absolut seriös und haben einen seeehr guten Support, keine Bange


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Tut er. Siehe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## febers (18. Februar 2014)

Mensch mit so schneller Hilfe habe ich gar nicht gerechnet. Top Forum hier.  Danke!
Eine Frage zur Grafikkarte: Was spricht für die Sapphire R9 290 tri-x im Vergleich zur GTX 780 Ti? Kenne mich da nicht wirlkich aus.

Was ich natürlich vergessen habe zu sagen: Ein Kriterium ist einen möglichst leiser PC trotz guter Grafikpower. Das ist ein Grund warum mein Gamping-Notebook mich zur Weißglut treibt. Ich hab das Gefühl ein Orkan fegt durch mein Zimmer!


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Die 290 performt in Höheren Auflösungen als  fHD in etwa auf dem niveau einer 780ti, nur für weniger Geld.

Siehe:
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/sapphire_radeon_tri-x_r9_290x_oc_im_test/index39.php

Auf 2560*1440 runterscrollen.


----------



## febers (18. Februar 2014)

Ok, das klingt vielversprechend. Danke!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn du nicht übertaktest dann ein H87 Brett ob ASRock oder Gigabyte ist egal und als CPU einen Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn's wirklich (von Werk ab) leise sein soll, hat Nvidia allerdings das bessere Angebot.
Zum Beispiel die MSI 780/780ti


----------



## febers (19. Februar 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Also das geht günstiger und zukunftssicherer:
> i7 4770k
> sapphire r9 290 tri-x   alternativ: gtx 780 von msi oder palit
> Be quiet e9 480w cm  alternativ: be quiet dark power p10 550w
> ...



Also an dieser Zusammenstellung würde ich mich gern orientieren, sobald ich jedoch die sapphire r9 290x tri-x auswähle werden mir nur noch netzteile ab über 600W angezeigt, was den Be quiet e9 480w cm und den be quiet dark power p10 550w ausschließt. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?
Der be quiet dark rock pro 2 wird zur Zeit weder bei HWV noch bei alternate angeboten. Jedoch der be quiet dark rock pro 3. Wäre das eine Alternative?




badboy997 schrieb:


> Die 290 performt in Höheren Auflösungen als  fHD in etwa auf dem niveau einer 780ti, nur für weniger Geld.
> 
> Siehe:
> Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 39) - HT4U.net
> ...



Das bezieht sich doch auf die sapphire r9 290x tri-x. Sind die Abstriche bei der sapphire r9 290 tri-x groß?


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Es handelt sich um ca 4%. Du kannst den Konfigurator in die Tonne treten, der taugt nix. Das e9 480 oder das p10 550 w reicht vollkommen aus.

Bei Hardwareversand einfach PC-Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

febers schrieb:


> Also an dieser Zusammenstellung würde ich mich gern orientieren, sobald ich jedoch die sapphire r9 290x tri-x auswähle werden mir nur noch netzteile ab über 600W angezeigt, was den Be quiet e9 480w cm und den be quiet dark power p10 550w ausschließt. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?
> Der be quiet dark rock pro 2 wird zur Zeit weder bei HWV noch bei alternate angeboten. Jedoch der be quiet dark rock pro 3. Wäre das eine Alternative?



Trotzdem reicht eines der beiden Netzteile. Dann nimm den Pro3 ist sogar etwas kleiner von den Abmaßen und eh der Nachfolger


----------



## febers (19. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ca 4%. Du kannst den Konfigurator in die Tonne treten, der taugt nix. Das e9 480 oder das p10 550 w reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> Bei Hardwareversand einfach PC-Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen.


 
Oh 4% rechtfertigen nicht wirklich fast 200€ Preisunterschied! Dann wird wohl die Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290 OC meine neue Grafikkarte. Bin schon gespannt auf den Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870. 

Danke für die Aufklärung über den PC-Konfigurator!


----------



## febers (19. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Trotzdem reicht eines der beiden Netzteile. Dann nimm den Pro3 ist sogar etwas kleiner von den Abmaßen und eh der Nachfolger


 
Danke! Ist darüberhinaus auch noch billiger!


----------



## febers (19. Februar 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand den Unterschied zwischen der Crucial Ballistix Sport Series (XT) und der Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series erklären.
Und vielleicht ob es sinnvoller ist den Dark Rock Pro 3 in der 190W oder in der 250W Version zu nehmen!?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Die haben lediglich ein minimal anderes Timing.

Nimm die Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und gut ist.

Es gibt den Dark Rock Pro 3 nur in der 250 Watt Version.
Der 190 Watt ist der der Dark Rock 3, ohne Pro 

Ich würde direkt den ganz fetten Pro nehmen


----------



## febers (20. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die haben lediglich ein minimal anderes Timing.  Nimm die Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und gut ist.  Es gibt den Dark Rock Pro 3 nur in der 250 Watt Version. Der 190 Watt ist der der Dark Rock 3, ohne Pro   Ich würde direkt den ganz fetten Pro nehmen



Danke. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## febers (20. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Möglichkeit der Finanzierung bei HWV.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

PC auf Pump ist immer 

Wenn es denn sein muss, lass dir besser von deiner Bank die Kohle geben.
Fährst mit nem Kleinkredit definitiv immer besser als über Finanzierung im Shop.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Hardware auf Pump kaufen is nie so gut.

Bis du den PC ab bezahlt hast sind schon wieder neue geile Teile raus


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Bis du den PC ab bezahlt hast sind schon wieder neue geile Teile raus


 
Und dann finanziert er den nächsten Rechner. Passt doch.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann finanziert er den nächsten Rechner. Passt doch.


 
Genau hat für den Rest seines Lebens ne Finanzierung am laufen 

Und Auto??? Wer braucht das wenn man sich jedes Jahr nen neuen PC finanzieren kann


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Es gibt Leute die alles finanzieren. 
Das mögen die Banken auch denn dadurch verdienen sie eine Menge Geld und wenns den Bach herunter geht springt der Staat als Schuldner ein.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> wenns den Bach herunter geht springt der Staat als Schuldner ein.



Also im Endeffekt wir 

Schon krank, dass wir die Leute finanzieren die uns unser Geld abknöpfen 

Aber BTT kauf dir den PC nicht auf Pump, spar lieber bis du das Geld hast und kauf dir die Teile dann


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Schon krank, dass wir die Leute finanzieren die uns unser Geld abknöpfen


 
Und dann noch die Leute in die Regierung wählen die das weiterhin so machen.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Okay pass auf Ich hab nen Plan:

Wir stellen uns zur Wahl, du wählst mich und Ich wähl dich dann kommen wir garantiert an die Macht und tun was Sinnvolles zb. Gratis Glasfaserkabel für alle


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich an der Macht wäre würde ich die Politik so kanalisieren dass ich dadurch unbemerkt reich werde. 
Sich selbst bereichern ist doch immer noch das Kerngeschäft der Politiker.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Stimmt letztens war doch Debatte:
Lohn von Bundestagsabgeordneten um 5(?)% auf knapp 10000 euro erhöhen 

Wofür??? Ich arbeite definitiv härter und muss für so eine Summe 4 Monate ran -.-


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Edathy kassiert die nächsten 18 Monate lang Übergangsgeld von 8200€ im Monat.


----------



## febers (20. Februar 2014)

Wow. Eine unscheinbare Frage löst eine Regierungsdebatte aus! 😃
Sehe ich aber ähnlich. Geld ist da! 😉


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Ja so ist das bei uns 

Gut dann steht dem neuen Rechner ja nix mehr im Weg


----------



## febers (20. Februar 2014)

Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das bei uns
> 
> Gut dann steht dem neuen Rechner ja nix mehr im Weg


 
So isses! Aber immer wieder erschreckend wie groß der Preisnachlass ist, wenn man über geizhals den Warenkorb füllt!


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (20. Februar 2014)

Ja deswegen empfehlen wir es ja auch immer so zu  machen 

Die Anbieter machen das halt um möglichst weit oben im Preisvergleich zu stehen


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Da auch 1500€ noch immer viel Geld ist wollte ich mir noch eine (abschließende) Rückmeldung zur neuen Zusammenstellung holen, bevor ich das ganze in Auftrag gebe!

*Mainboard:* ASUS Z87-PRO (C2) 
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed 
*Prozessorlüfter:* be quiet!Dark Rock Pro 3
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
*Festplatte:* 
Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence Two Dark Black
*Blu-ray-Brenner:* LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail
*Tastatur:* Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard
*Maus:* Razer Abyssus Gaming Mouse, USB

Über den Monitor muss ich mir nochmal meine Gedanken machen.

Dank noch einmal für eure Mühe!

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Das Pro lohnt eigentlich nicht. Das Pro V Edition ist ausreichend und preiswerter.


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pro lohnt eigentlich nicht. Das Pro V Edition ist ausreichend und preiswerter.


 
Unterstützt aber kein WLAN, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2014)

Kauf dir nen günstigen Wlan-Stick dazu, der reicht auch.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

febers schrieb:


> Unterstützt aber kein WLAN, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


 
Das ist auch besser so weil das Wlan Zeugs von Asus nichts taugt.


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

WLAN per Stick ist immer vorteilhafter! 10€ und du hast besseres WLAN als in 95% der mainboards mit WLAN.


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Ok, in dem Fall würde ich sogar eher zum MSI Z87M Gaming tendieren. Ist noch günstiger.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber µATX. In einem ATX Tower solltest du auch ein ATX Mainboard einsetzen.


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Wieso kommt der Intel Core i7-4770K eigentlich in den Bewertungen vergleichsweise schlecht weg. Nur wegen der hohen Hitzeentwicklung?


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2014)

Heizwell wird halt wegen dem verklebten Heatspreader verdammt warm.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

febers schrieb:


> Wieso kommt der Intel Core i7-4770K eigentlich in den Bewertungen vergleichsweise schlecht weg. Nur wegen der hohen Hitzeentwicklung?


 
Weil sein Preis Leistungsverhältnis für den Arsch ist.


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Also sollte ich auf OC verzichten wäre ein ASUS H87-Plus (C2) + Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 sinnvoller (und deutlich billiger)?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

diese Kombination kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn du nicht aus Spaß übertakten möchtest, brauchst du natürlich kein I7 und ein Z87 Board, da ist der Xeon und ein H87 Board schon super


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Der Xeon ist quasi der i7, mit 200Mhz weniger und ohne übertaktbarkeit sowie ohne iGPU, sprich ohne Intigrierte Grafikkarte


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Da ich in solchen Dingen ein absoluter Laie bin, weiß ich halt nicht, ob ich mich da ran trauen sollte. Mein Ziel ist es vor allem einen leistungsstarken PC zu haben mit dem ich irgendwann auch noch Spiele wie Elder Scrolls VII einigermaßen flüssig spielen kann. Ich bin da sehr anspruchslos.  Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann kann ich durch übertakten eine Neukauf hinauszögern?!


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (21. Februar 2014)

Jo zumindest war das bisher so, dass du mit übertakten schon 1-2 CPU Generationen überspringen konntest und der CPU Markt stagniert aktuell sowieso also kann man das schon so sagen


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Sprich: übertakten kostest mehr, man muss sich ein bisschen in die Materie einfinden aber im Endeffekt hat man auch länger was von der CPU als mit non-oc.

Ich würde dann allerdings eher zu einem Intel Core i5 4670K raten zusammen mit einem Gigabyte HD3 mit z87 chipsatz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Februar 2014)

Ich denke bei den nächsten Generation wird es nicht um Takt sondern um Anzahl der Kerne und Threads.


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Die Gefahr gibt es natürlich immer. Aber ob du nun einen Xeon mit der gamingleistung eines normalen i5 und der medienleistung eines normalen i7 nimmst, oder einen i5 den du übertakten kannst so dass beides verbesserbar ist, ist schon gut. Deswegen habe ich für meinen Teil mich auch für den i5 4670k entschieden.


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Der_G4mer schrieb:


> Sprich: übertakten kostest mehr, man muss sich ein bisschen in die Materie einfinden aber im Endeffekt hat man auch länger was von der CPU als mit non-oc.  Ich würde dann allerdings eher zu einem Intel Core i5 4670K raten zusammen mit einem Gigabyte HD3 mit z87 chipsatz



Ja den i5 4670K hatte ich auch erst auf dem Schirm. Da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser sein soll als beim i7 4770K. Aber dann wurde mir ja der i7 nahegelegt...


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Bei deinem Budget kann man natürlichen auch den i7 nehmen, muss man dann halt wissen. Für 1800€ Hardware und für 700€ 2 Monitore, 2.1 Sound, und maus und Tastatur.

Headset hast du?


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Als Keyboard ein WASD keyboard, die dinger kosten 200€, dafür ist es mechanisch und du kannst das Design jeder Taste bestimmen. Mein Freund hat eins, die Dinger sind einfach nur geil! http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/   Headset: Falls du eins hast, gut, falls nicht, hier ein richtig geiles:   http://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-and-p...elling-headphones/quietcomfort-15-headphones/  +Mikrofon von Zalman  Mein Vater hat die Bose und die Dinger sind einfach nur Böse! Krass! Die Lärmreduzierung is das geilste!

Monitor und Soundanlage musste jemand anderen fragen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Februar 2014)

Das Powerzone ist Müll, ein P10 wäre die bessere Wahl: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als Grafikkarte die 200€ günstigere und nicht wirklich langsamere R9 290: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor: 

23" LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

24" Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

27" LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


Sound: Kommt auf den Raum an, außerdem solltes man vorher Probehören


----------



## Der_G4mer (21. Februar 2014)

Bei einem Budget von 2500€ könnte man auch 2x r9 290 nehmen


----------



## febers (21. Februar 2014)

Der_G4mer schrieb:


> Hardware und Setup:  Prozessor:  Intel core i7 4770K  Mainboard:  Gigabyte Z87 HD3  Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600  Cpu-Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn K2[URL/]  Grafikkarte: [URL="http://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-780ti-3gd5-v801-1261r-a1028436.html"]Nvidia GeForce GTX 780Ti[URL/]  Netzteil: [URL="http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-power-zone-650w-atx-2-4-bn210-a992163.html"]BeQuiet! Power Zone 650 Watt[URL/]  SSD: [URL=""Crucial M500[/URL]  Gehäuse: Such dir eins aus!  Soundkarte: [URL="http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-xonar-phoebus-solo-90-yaa0m2-0uan0bz-a943595.html"]Asus Xonar Phöbus  Monitor: Kann dich hier besser ein anderer beraten!  Soundsystem: Gleich wie Monitor  Für Maus gilt: Einfach morgen zu Saturn, Media Markt etc. Gehen und probegrabbeln.  Tastatur, falls du etwas ausgefallenes suchst, nimm ein WASD-Keyboard, die Dinger kosten 200€, dafür ist es mechanisch und du kannst das Design jeder Taste bestimmen. Mein Freund hat eins, die Dinger sind einfach nur geil! http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/  Headset: Falls du eins hast, gut, falls nicht, hier ein richtig geiles:  http://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-and-personal-audio/headphones-and-headsets/acoustic-noise-cancelling-headphones/quietcomfort-15-headphones/  +Mikrofon von Zalman  Mein Vater hat die Bose und die Dinger sind einfach nur Böse! Krass! Die Lärmreduzierung is das geilste!



Jo, ist mal ne Ansage.  ich denke die Mitte wird es für mich machen! Wenn ich die Hardware für 1400€ bekomme, wäre mir das auch recht. Zudem reicht mir ein Monitor.  Headset habe ich noch nie gebraucht und Sound hat's onboard bisher immer auch getan.  Aber danke für die Tipps. Ich werde darauf zurückkommen wenn mir der Sound doch nicht mehr reicht


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Aber kein Power Zone. Die Dinger sind Schrott.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Der_G4mer schrieb:


> Bei einem Budget von 2500€ könnte man auch 2x r9 290 nehmen



Lieber in ein paar Jahren das Geld in ne neue GPU stecken, CF lohnt sich weniger.


----------



## Der_G4mer (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du kein headset brauchst, lässt sich ordentlich Geld sparen. Also boxen und evtl. 'n besseres mainboard.


----------



## febers (22. Februar 2014)

Der_G4mer schrieb:


> Wenn du kein headset brauchst, lässt sich ordentlich Geld sparen. Also boxen und evtl. 'n besseres mainboard.



Boxen sind schon vorhanden. Wie gesagt: der Sound ist bei mir eher sekundär. Das Bild muss passen!


----------



## Der_G4mer (22. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm einen 27" mit mehr als full HD . FullHD sieht etwas pixelig aus


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Februar 2014)

Dann musst  er einen Koreaner nehmen. Ud besaer als FHD ist QWHD


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius hat ja schon einen gepostet. 

Ein fred dazu:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## febers (22. Februar 2014)

auf Grund des Perfect Pixel hatte ich diesen im Visier: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] Perfect Pixel 27" 2560x1440 PC Monitor
wobei der von mehreren vorgeschlagene QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" SAMSUNG PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor natürlich billiger daherkommt! Zumal viele User ja auch berichten, dass auch ohne die Garantie keine toten Pixel auftauchen!


----------



## febers (23. Februar 2014)

Soo, mein neuer Rechner steht fast! Dank eurer vielen Tipps und Anregungen sind einige Komponenten schon einmal fest eingeplant.

*Arbeitsspeicher:* Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
*Festplatte:* Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s und Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 oder alternativ Be quiet! E9 480W
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence Two Dark Black
*Blu-ray-Brenner:* LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail
*Tastatur:* Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard
*Maus:* Razer Abyssus Gaming Mouse, USB oder alternativ Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB
*Monitor:* entweder den QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] Perfect Pixel 27" 2560x1440 PC Monitor oder den QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" SAMSUNG PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor


Das wichtigste fehlt natürlich noch und dort habe ich jetzt folgende Varianten eingegrenzt.

Variante 1:
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 
*Prozessor:* Intel]Xeon E3-1230 v3 
*Kühler:* Raijintek Themis 

Variante 2:
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-4670K 
*Kühler:* be quiet!Dark Rock Pro 3

Variante 3:
*Mainboard:* ASUS Z87-PRO(V EDITION)
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-4770K 
*Kühler:* be quiet!Dark Rock Pro 3

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist Variante 3 für einen reinen Gaming PC schon fast nen bissle too much.
Variante 1 macht nur sinn, wenn ich nicht übertakten will und Variante 2 wäre am sinnvollsten wenn ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher bin ob ich mich da rantraue. Korrekt?

Ist echt nicht einfach! Ohne dieses Forum wäre ich komplett aufgeschmissen!

Kann einer was dazusagen, ob die 80€ preisunterschied beim Zusammenbau von MF gegenüber HWV gerechtfertigt sind? Sprich ist MF gewissenhafter im Zusammenbau?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Februar 2014)

Ne die machen nur halt einen 24h Burnout Test. Ich hätte die Variante mit Xeon genommen


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

Ja, denke die wird es auch werden. Obwohl ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich mich nachher sowieso wieder ärgere! 
Naja, ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit zu überlegen. Die 290 Tri-X ist ja nie lieferbar. Und immer wenn sie es war, war gerade irgendeine andere Komponente nicht verfügbar. Da wäre es jetzt praktischer auf den Zusammenbau zu verzichten und alles einzeln liefern zu lassen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Februar 2014)

Ne Grafikkarte einzubauen ist kein Hexenwerk: In den PCIe X16 Slot stecken, PCIe Stromstecker rein, booten, Treiber installieren - fertig, dauert keine 5 Minuten. Die Tri-X OC ist momentan übrigens bei Computeruniverse, HOH und Getgoods für 399 Taler lieferbar


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ne Grafikkarte einzubauen ist kein Hexenwerk: In den PCIe X16 Slot stecken, PCIe Stromstecker rein, booten, Treiber installieren - fertig, dauert keine 5 Minuten. Die Tri-X OC ist momentan übrigens bei Computeruniverse, HOH und Getgoods für 399 Taler lieferbar


 
Danke! Gut zu wissen. Dann sollte das selbst ich hinkriegen 

Ist denn der Raijintek Themis bei einem Xeon E3 und Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 ausreichend oder sollte ich doch den Dark Rock Pro 3 oder Alpenföhn K2 nehmen?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Der Themis reicht locker für den Xeon.

Aber es gibt nur zu schlecht gekühlte CPUs, keine zu gut gekühlten 

Deswegen könntest Du den Macho nehmen, derr passt auch ins DS2.

Der K2 oder Dark Rock Pro 3 wären definitiv echt zu fett.
Sowelche nimmt man, wenn man die CPU stark übertakten will.


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Themis reicht locker für den Xeon.
> 
> Aber es gibt nur zu schlecht gekühlte CPUs, keine zu gut gekühlten
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

Mir ist gerade erstmal bewusst geworden was die QNIX-Monitore für Kaventsmänner sind.  Da krieg ich ja Nackenprobleme.  Ich glaube 23" werden es auch tun. Wenn da noch jemand Empfehlungen hat, nehme ich die gerne entgegen!


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P
ASUS VX239H
AOC i2369Vm

Sind alles empfehlenswerte 23 Zöller mit IPS Panel


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P
> ASUS VX239H
> AOC i2369Vm
> ...


 
Großartig, vielen Dank. Der Asus macht nen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Die sind alle spieltauglich 

Den Asus hat Softy vor kurzem seiner Göttergattin gekauft.


----------



## febers (24. Februar 2014)

So, hab mich ja jetzt dank des andere Threads doch für den i5 entschieden. Werde berichten wie es so läuft und ggf. auf Einbauhilfen zurückkommen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Zeugs


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Der i5 ist auf jeden Fall so


----------



## febers (25. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P
> ASUS VX239H
> AOC i2369Vm
> ...


 
Darf ich nochmal fragen, warum du die IPS-Panels für geeigneter hältst? Gerade bei Spielen hätte ich gedacht, dass die Reaktionszeit durchaus entscheidend ist und da haben die TN-Panels ja vorteile. Ist die Bildqualität bei den IPS-Monitoren so viel besser, dass sie die höhere Reaktionszeit wett machen?

Bin nochmal ein Zoll hoch gegenagen und schwanke jetzt zwischen ASUS PB248Q LED, 24" und ASUS VG248QE, 24".


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Februar 2014)

Man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen der Reaktionszeit eines Monitors mit TN und IPS-Panel. Das IPS-Panel hat halt u.a. bessere Farben.


----------



## febers (25. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Man erkennt keinen Unterschied zwischen der Reaktionszeit eines Monitors mit TN und IPS-Panel. Das IPS-Panel hat halt u.a. bessere Farben.



Wie? Ob 6ms bei IPS oder 1ms bei TN ist schnuppe?


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Februar 2014)

Du merkst keinen Unterschied.


----------



## febers (25. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann is die Entscheidung ja doch einfach!


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Oder auch nicht:  Kann jemand sagen, ob der Preisunterschied von fast 150€ zwischen dem ASUS VX239H und dem ASUS PB248Q gerechtfertigt ist? Lohnt es sich die 150€ zu investieren? Klar der Unterschied Leistungsaufnahme ist schon groß. Die 4 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse sind mir aber zum Beispiel Night so wichtig...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2014)

Imho lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht.

Wenn teurer, dann solltest Du direkt dieses Teilchen nehmen : ASUS VG278HE, 27"

Der kann 120/144 Hz 

Ob Du das brauchst, solltest Du vorher mal probegucken.
Manche Leute sehen da keinen Unterschied zu nem 60 Hz Moni.

Zum 24" Zöller kannst Du dir ja mal den Test ziehen : http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-pb248q.html
Ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Teil, aber...


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Imho lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht.  Wenn teurer, dann solltest Du direkt dieses Teilchen nehmen : ASUS VG278HE, 27"  Der kann 120/144 Hz   Ob Du das brauchst, solltest Du vorher mal probegucken. Manche Leute sehen da keinen Unterschied zu nem 60 Hz Moni.  Zum 24" Zöller kannst Du dir ja mal den Test ziehen : http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-pb248q.html Ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Teil, aber...



Danke. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen vor 27" zu sitzen. Das ist ja nen kleinen Fernseher. Ich sitze zur Zeit vor 15".


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du einmal auf einem 27 Zöller gezockt hast, willst Du nie wieder was kleineres. Versprochen


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du einmal auf einem 27 Zöller gezockt hast, willst Du nie wieder was kleineres. Versprochen


 
Das glaube ich dir sofort. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie es mit der täglichen Arbeit am PC aussieht und ob ich dann nen größeren Schreibtisch brauche!  Der ist nämlich gerade mal 1,50m und so nen Monitor ist ja gut und gerne 55-60cm breit.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Februar 2014)

Selbstzitat ^^

Sonst schau doch einfach mal auf die Maße des Monitors und schneide dir ein entsprechendes Pappstück aus. Dann kannste ja gucken, ob es dir zu groß wird


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Selbstzitat ^^
> 
> Sonst schau doch einfach mal auf die Maße des Monitors und schneide dir ein entsprechendes Pappstück aus. Dann kannste ja gucken, ob es dir zu groß wird


 
Danke für den Hinweis! 

Sowas in der Art habe ich schon gemacht!  23" oder 24" müssen es auch tun.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm doch den ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der ist super.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch den ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der ist super.


 
Der klingt in der Tat super. Jedoch werde ich 3D nicht benutzen können/wollen und da ich shooter gar nicht spiele, sondern ausschließlich rpgs ist die frage, ob 120/144Hz wirklich nötig sind (mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob ich den Unterschied zu 60Hz überhaupt "wahrnehme"). Die 27"-Monitore habe ich auch erstmal zu den Akten gelegt, da ich gelesen habe, dass ein Abstand von 60-100cm empfehlenswert wäre. Deswegen habe ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch den Eizo Foris FS2333 bzw. den ASUS VX239H in der engeren Auswahl, wobei der Eizo natürlich top Kritiken bekommt aber eben auch 100€ teurer ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

27 Zoll Full HD ist kein Problem. Du siehst auch bei 50cm Abstand nichts.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 27 Zoll Full HD ist kein Problem. Du siehst auch bei 50cm Abstand nichts.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

febers schrieb:


> Der klingt in der Tat super. Jedoch werde ich 3D  nicht benutzen können/wollen und da ich shooter gar nicht spiele,  sondern ausschließlich rpgs ist die frage, ob 120/144Hz wirklich nötig  sind (mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob ich den Unterschied zu 60Hz überhaupt  "wahrnehme"). Die 27"-Monitore habe ich auch erstmal zu den Akten  gelegt, da ich gelesen habe, dass ein Abstand von 60-100cm  empfehlenswert wäre. Deswegen habe ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch den  Eizo  Foris FS2333 bzw. den  ASUS  VX239H in der engeren Auswahl, wobei der Eizo natürlich top  Kritiken bekommt aber eben auch 100€ teurer ist.



Also da  solltest Du am besten mal irgendwo probeschauen gehen, ich finde 120/144  Hz auch bei langsamen Spielen deutlich angenehmer, Kameraschwenks usw.  sehen einfach viel flüssiger aus. Ist aber individuell unterschiedlich,  daher probeschauen.




Threshold schrieb:


> 27 Zoll Full HD ist kein Problem. Du siehst auch bei 50cm Abstand nichts.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Also da  solltest Du am besten mal irgendwo probeschauen gehen, ich finde 120/144  Hz auch bei langsamen Spielen deutlich angenehmer, Kameraschwenks usw.  sehen einfach viel flüssiger aus. Ist aber individuell unterschiedlich,  daher probeschauen.


 
Ernsthaft, ich hoffe doch sehr dass ich irgendwas sehe. Daher konnte ich damit nicht viel Anfangen! 

Kann es sein, dass du vor kurzem eben jenen ASUS VX239H bestellt hast? Kannst du dazu schon was sagen?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich habe den ASUS MX239H, 23" gekauft. Der ist schon auch gut, aber ich würde zum Spielen jederzeit wieder zu einem 120/144 Hz Monitor greifen.

Die höhere Blickwinkelstabilität bei den (AH-)IPS-Panels ist mir beim Spielen völlig wumpe, weil ich eh frontal auf den Schirm gucke  Außerdem muss ich den MX-239H auf maximale Helligkeit stellen, damit er mir hell genug ist. Beim Asus VG278H ist die Helligkeit gerade mal bei 80% eingestellt, da wäre also noch Luft nach oben. Auch von den Farben sehe ich keine Vorteile beim MX-239H.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Der Preis ist mit ~700€ aber auch mal ne Ansage! Wenn ich mich doch wiedererwartend für nen 27" Monitor entscheide, dann eher in der Preisklasse bis 350€. Zum Beispiel für den ASUS VG278HE oder den QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll, wobei mir bei dem die billige Verarbeitung Bauchschmerzen macht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Kannst ja mal hier rein gucken:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Da steht noch mehr zu den Koreanern.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Danke, da hab ich das ja her. Allgemein klingt das ja ganz positiv, aber wenn ich dann höre welche Verarbeitungsfehler da zum Teil auftreten. Dafür ist mir das Geld dann einfach zu schade. Versteh mich nicht falsch: wenn da nen Kratzer auf der Rückseite ist, dann ist mir das eigentlich wumpe, aber wenn dann dann größere Lücken oder Kratzer im Display sind - das muss nicht sein. Aber bei dem Preis muss man denke ich nen paar Abstriche machen. Und es ist ja auch nicht bei allen so, aber meinem Glück...


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Schau dir eher die neueren Fälle an, nach dem was ich gehört habe haben die sich ein ganzes Stück verbessert. Dazu kannst du wenn du Pech haben solltest problemlos zurückschicken.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, dass ist natürlich praktisch. Bleibt die Frage, höhere Auflösung oder 120Hz!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte höhere Auflösung genommen die merkt jeder und das mit Hz na ja


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

Wie stehst du zu Perfect Pixel? Ich denke immer 5 Pixel ist ja eigentlich nix im Vergleich...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Wie willst du bei 3,5 Milionen Pixeln 5 fehlerhafte finden?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Mit nem Mikroskop


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)

eben, deswegen finde ich es den aufpreis eigentlich nicht wert. Trotzdem erstaunlich wie vielen es der Aufpreis wert ist! Jedoch 8ms Reaktionszeit finde ich recht hoch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

3686400 finde 5 kaputte Pixel


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 3686400 finde 5 kaputte Pixel



Ein Spiel das ewig dauern kann 

Die Leute im sammelfred meinen, dass er voll Spieletauglich ist. Daher kann man zu 8Ms nur sagen:


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn das unsere Spezialisten sagen muss es auch so sein.


----------



## febers (26. Februar 2014)




----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal hier rein gucken:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
> 
> Da steht noch mehr zu den Koreanern.


 
Verrückt. Seit ich in dem Sammelthread mein Anliegen vorgebracht habe, ist dort praktisch Funkstille!  Zufall? Eine Verschwörung? Man weiß es nicht... 
Wie dem auch sei. War heute mal im Laden mit dem Ring um der Kugel und muss sagen, dass das Angebot dort doch erschreckend ist. Kein Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung als 1920 x 1080. Auch keine Angaben zu den Panels. Naja, wenigstens konnte ich einen Eindruck von den Dimensionen eines 27" Monitor gewinnen, wobei das auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch nochmal anders rüberkommen wird, als in nem Laden...


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2014)

febers schrieb:


> Auch keine Angaben zu den Panels.


 
 Da musst Du einfach einen Verkäufer fragen, die sind da totaaaaaal kompetent


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Da musst Du einfach einen Verkäufer fragen, die sind da totaaaaaal kompetent


 
 ... Erstmal einen finden!


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2014)

Wirf doch mal einen Monitor runter. Dann kommt schon einer


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Schau dir einfach mal die neueren Fälle an. An die 27" gewöhnst du dich schneller als du Monitor sagen kannst


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

Das is doch mal ein Plan. Aber langsam muss eine Entscheidung her. Rechner und GraKa sind auf dem Weg und der Monitor noch nicht mal bestellt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Dann hopp! Du kannst ihn ja immer noch zurückschicken, wenn er dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

Ok,Leute ne Blitzunmfrage:

1. ASUS VX239H 
2. ASUS PB248Q 
Jetzt abstimmen!


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Ich Vote für den:
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich Vote für den: http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html



Du machst mich fertig!


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Der von mir gepostete ist sehr gut.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

27 Zoll ist doch viel zu klein.


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der von mir gepostete ist sehr gut.



Ja dann! Problem: das sagen alle! 

Also 24" Zoll reichen erstmal. 120Hz muss auch nicht sein. Gute Farben und eine gute Spielfähigkeit sind da A und O!


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Er erfüllt diese Kriterien vollends.


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Er erfüllt diese Kriterien vollends.



Darf ich noch fragen, was ihn vom Asus VH239H abhebt? Ich meine warum ziehst du ihn vor? Entdecke keinen Unterschied. Oder hast du einfach selbst gute Erfahrungen beim anderen gemacht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Der Test des Monitor-Mekkas:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-lg-ips235p.html


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der Test des Monitor-Mekkas:
> PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


 
Ja den Test kenne ich und gerade wegen dieser Tests bevorzuge ich den ASUS PB248Q der bei prad sogar mit sehr gut abschneidet...


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Wobei du da die P/L abwägen solltest.


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wobei du da die P/L abwägen solltest.


 
Und genau da wird dein Vorschlag interessant


----------



## febers (28. Februar 2014)

Bestellt!


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Welcher ist es geworden?


----------



## febers (1. März 2014)

http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Gut


----------



## febers (1. März 2014)

So Karte ist heute schon einmal angekommen. Der Rest lässt noch auf sich warten.

Das ist ja echt nen Monster-Teil...


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Jup, die Dinger sind recht groß.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Sooo...es ist endlich alles eingetroffen und jetzt sitze ich hier vor meinem neuen Knecht und will die R9 290 einbauen und suche den PCIe-slot und finde.... 3? bezeichnet mit PCIEX4, PCIEX8 und PCIEX16. Da ich bereits vorgewarnt habe, dass ich von derlei Dingen keinen Plan habe und nichts aufschlussreiches gefunden habe, hier nun meine Frage. Welcher ist der richtige bzw. ist es egal. Übrigens PCIEX4 wird schon am Platzmangel scheitern! 
Danke


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Die Grafikkarte musst du in den PCIe Slot einbauen der der CPU am nächsten ist.
Also in den ganz oben beim Sockel. Nur der bietet die vollen 16 Lanes der CPU.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Mh...ok, dann wäre das bei mir der PCIEX16-slot...sollte ich die interne grafikkarte zunächst deaktivieren oder kann ich das auch nachher machen?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

Das passiert automatisch, da musst Du nichts deaktivieren, am besten, Du installierst den IGP-Treiber erst gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Sobald du die Grafikkarte einbaust schaltet sich die IGP automatisch ab.
Denk halt daran den Monitor auch an der Grafikkarte anzuschließen und nicht ans Mainboard.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

ich dachte immer das so eine grafikkarte noch einen zusätzlichen stromanschluss benötigt!


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Das tut sie auch.
Den zusätzlichen Strom kriegt sie vom Netzteil.
Du musst die PCIe Stromstecker vom Netzteil an die Grafikkarte anschließen.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Ah ok, hab hier ein 6Pin mit seperaten 2Pin-Stecker...nehme mal schwer an, dass die gemeinsam in den 8Pin-Anschluss der Grafikkarte kommen...
Mensch da ist aber nicht viel Platz für die Karte...Ich hoffe das funzt gleich alles. Beim ersten Knacken bin ich ordentlich zusammengezuckt...  Aber viel vorsichtiger konnte man die Karte nicht reintun...


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

Dann ist die richtig eingerastet  

Alles an Strom dran, was geht.

Wenn die nen 8-Pin Anschluss hat, gehe ich stark davon aus, das die auch einen 6-Pin hat.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Richtig. Und ich habe zwei VGA-Kabel und natürlich am Netzteil zwei passende Anschlüsse (VGA1 und VGA2). Wollte jetzt ein Kabel in den VGA1-Anschluss des Netzteils stecken und das andere Ende in den 8-Pin Anschluss der Grafikkarte! Geht da noch mehr oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

In die GPU kommt noch ein 2. PCIe-Stecker


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Ahhh ja, vermutlich wumpe in welcher reihenfolge ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

Jepp, Reihenfolge ist egal


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Super. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Wobei, drei Fragen hätte ich dann doch noch. 
1. Gibt's auch Karten mit 2 8-Pin Anschlüssen, so das zwei Pins nicht ausgegrenzt werden? 
2. Ich habe hier noch ein USB-3.0-Kanel relativ unmotiviert im Rechner hängen. Darf es das? 
3. Ist es normal das ich gefühlt 23 zusätzliche Kabel mitgeliefert bekommen habe? 
Danke!


----------



## Softy (5. März 2014)

1. Ja, gibt es, z.B. die GTX 690.

2. Wenn es das Anschlusskabel von den Front USB3 Anschlüssen ist, sollte das Kabel an den internen USB3-Header des Mainboards (hat 19 Pins).

3. Ja, einfach ignorieren


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> 2. Wenn es das Anschlusskabel von den Front USB3 Anschlüssen ist, sollte das Kabel an den internen USB3-Header des Mainboards (hat 19 Pins).


 
Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, aber es sieht verdächtig danach aus. Kann ich es sichherheitshalber in den USB3-Header (habe zwei davon: einmal rot unterlegt und einmal schwarz mit einer abdeckung drauf) reinstecken. Oder kann was kaputt gehen, falls es doch nicht für die Front-Anschlüsse ist?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Das sollte ein 20 Pin Stecker sein wo ein Pin nicht besetzt ist.
Der kommt in den entsprechenden Anschluss des mainboards.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Ja genau, ich habe es mir schon fast gedacht, nur da alles bereits angeschlossen war, war ich mir unsicher warum der nicht und was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich vergessen.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Sehr schön, dann starte ich das gute Stück mal!
Wenn ich nicht mehr schreibe ist er vermutlich explodiert!


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2014)

Dann herrscht immerhin wieder Ruhe hier.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. März 2014)

Wat is jetz mitte Karre ?

Isse angesprungen ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Lebt da noch jemand ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. März 2014)

Nope es hat geknallt und alle tot.


----------



## febers (5. März 2014)

Da muss ich euch enttäuschen!  ich lebe noch.
Die Kiste ist angesprungen und windows 7 wird installiert!


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

Dann weiter so!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. März 2014)

Oh man kein Feuerwerk


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Oh man kein Feuerwerk



Musst du wieder bis Silvester warten, du armer.......


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. März 2014)

Ja (( ich muss auf das 2KW Netzteil aus China warten ;(((


----------



## febers (6. März 2014)

N'Abend! 
So es funktioniert alles soweit! Und ich muss bzw. darf mich bei euch bedanken! Ohne euch wäre mir das Dingen vermutlich um die Ohren geflogen! 
Zu Leistung kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, da steam mal wieder offline ist und ich mein geliebtes skyrim nicht installieren kann! 
Aber schon mal Danke an den Badboy!  der LG macht bisher einen guten Eindruck und ich bin schon gespannt wie er sich beim Spielen macht!


----------



## Softy (7. März 2014)

Super  Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spieleknecht 

Wenn Du die Grafikkarte mal in die Knie zwingen willst : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...er-pack-v1-93-complete-combined-all-mods.html

Damit sieht Skyrim einfach Supergeil  aus


----------



## febers (7. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Super  Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spieleknecht   Wenn Du die Grafikkarte mal in die Knie zwingen willst : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/259808-skyrim-textur-combiner-pack-v1-93-complete-combined-all-mods.html  Damit sieht Skyrim einfach Supergeil  aus



Großartig. Und ob ich das will. Hatte auf meinem Laptop schon Probleme mit RealVision ENB, weshalb das gute Stück überhaupt erst angeschafft wurde! Danke für den Tipp. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Softy (7. März 2014)

Jop, viel Spaß damit  Weiteres Feedback ist natürlich gern gesehen


----------



## febers (1. April 2014)

Moin zusammen.
An alle, die mich hier so ausdauernd beraten haben, ein dickes Dankeschön!
Der Rechner macht einen fantastischen Eindruck.
Die Grafikkarte ist kaum zu hören. Habe Skyrim mit über 100 Mods installiert und das Bild ist fantastisch. Die Karte wird aber bisher kein bisschen lauter! 

@badboy997
Der Monitor ist klasse. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Er ist sehr wackelig. Bei der Justierung hat er sehr viel Spiel bis er "einrastet". 
Da er aber auf nem Schreibtisch und nicht auf einer Waschmaschine steht kein wirkliches Problem.  Vielen Dank also! 

@softy
Habe den Skyrim Textur Combiner Pack v1.93 "COMPLETE COMBINED" nicht genommen. Konnte ihn nicht wirklich runterladen.
Habe deswegen zu STEP gegriffen und RealVisionENB dazu genommen. Klappt ebenfalls bestens. Ist jedoch sehr aufwendig.
Werde daher bei zeiten dem Combiner noch mal näher unter die Lupe nehmen.

Was jetzt allerdings schon 4x vorgekommen ist. Blue Screen:
3x als ich youtube-Videos im Vollbildmodus darstellen wollte und einmal als ich ein gewöhnliches Bild im Internet geöffnet habe.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Ferndiagnose für mich. Hatte ich bisher noch nie.

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

Wenn das nächste Mal einer auftaucht,probier mal ein Foto von zu machen und hier hoch zu laden. Dann kann vllt einer der Experten den Fehlercode auslesen


----------



## febers (1. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wenn das nächste Mal einer auftaucht,probier mal ein Foto von zu machen und hier hoch zu laden. Dann kann vllt einer der Experten den Fehlercode auslesen


 
Die Idee ist gut. Mal schauen ob meine Reaktionsgeschwindkeit dafür reicht.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. April 2014)

Les sie einfach aus:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/BlueScreenView_37830608.html


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Les sie einfach aus:
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/BlueScreenView_37830608.html



Oder so  Mal speichern den Link fürs nächste Mal^^


----------



## febers (3. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Les sie einfach aus:
> 
> BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP


 
Besten Dank!


----------



## febers (13. April 2014)

Natürlich ist kein Blue Screen mehr gekommen, seitdem ich es angesprochen habe! 
Andere Frage: Möchte mir jetzt doch einen vernünftigen Bluetooth Kopfhörer/Headset zulegen. Ich bin Brillenträger und haben bisher immer welche gahabt die dadurch extrem unbequem waren. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung in diesen Dingen. Budget liegt so bei etwa 70€.
Besten Dank!


----------



## Rosigatton (13. April 2014)

Also, von wireless KH oder Headset kann ich nur schwer abraten : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html
[User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty

Mit einem guten Kopfhörer (mit Kabel) in dieser Preisklasse bist Du definitiv besser bedient


----------



## febers (14. April 2014)

Danke dir! Werde mich mal da durcharbeiten!


----------



## febers (15. November 2020)

febers schrieb:


> *Arbeitsspeicher:* Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
> *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
> *Festplatte:* Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s und Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
> *Netzteil:* Be quiet! E9 480W
> ...


Hallo zusammen! 
Ich sehe gerade mit Erstaunen, dass mir mein PC, der mir hier zusammengestellt wurde, schon seit gut 6 Jahren treue Dienste leistet. Lediglich die HDD hat sich verabschiedet und wurde durch zwei weitere SSD ersetzt. Außerdem wurde der Arbeitsspeicher um weitere 8GB erweitert. 
Da sich mittlerweile allerdings beim Spielen eine imposante Geräuschkulisse entwickelt, überlege ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen. 

Durch meine super Erfahrung beim letzten Mal, wollte ich mich hier mal wieder umhören, welche Grafikkarte zurzeit ein ähnlich gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat, wie meine alte Radeon?  
Außerdem muss ein neuer Monitor her. Ich bin auf dieses Modell gestoßen:

https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-vg27wq-90lm05f0-b01e70-a2210683.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=eund 

Auch hier würde mich die Meinung, der Experten interessieren. 😉

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Lordac (15. November 2020)

Servus,

für einen WQHD-Monitor würde ich die demnächst neu erscheinende RX6800 kaufen, und das Netzteil im Zuge dessen gegen z.B. das Seasonic Focus GX/PX 550W oder Straight Power 11 550W tauschen.

Falls du dich mit mehr Leistung beim Netzteil wohler fühlst oder einen Puffer für eine noch stärkere Grafikkarte möchtest, würde ich eines mit 750 Watt kaufen: *klack*.

Im Allgemeinen kannst du auch mal schauen wie stark die Gehäuselüfter, die der Grafikkarte und des CPU-Kühlers verstaubt sind, evtl. bringt da eine Reinigung schon Besserung.

Je nachdem was du spielst, wird dir der i5-4670 bei aktuelleren Spielen und kurz oder lang limitieren, da er "nur" vier Kerne hat.
Sollte es das "K-"Modell sein wohin dein Link führt (geschrieben hast du die CPU ohne "K"), solltest du sie in jedem Fall bis an ihr sinnvolles Limit übertakten.

Bei Punkt 3.) der Anmerkungen zum Fragebogen, haben wir eine Kurzanleitung wie du deinen PC auf den Prüfstand stellen kannst:


Spoiler: PC-Test



3. ) Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuen

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Antialising, Renderscale, Texturen und Ambient-Occlusion auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!



Gruß, Lordac


----------



## febers (15. November 2020)

Danke für den Tipp. Gereinigt habe ich alles. Das mache ich regelmäßig. 😉

Puh, ~600€ ist natürlich auch ein solzer Preis
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich mir einen Wecker stellen, wenn ich eine bekommen will.🤣


----------



## Lordac (15. November 2020)

Servus,

du kannst natürlich auch eine RX5700XT nehmen, aber ich würde in jedem Fall die neuen Karten abwarten, vielleicht tut sich dann etwas im Preis.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## febers (15. November 2020)

Ja, dass werde ich auch. Es eilt ja auch nicht. Es ist einfach nur etwas lauter, aber es läuft weiterhin alles flüssig.


----------

